# Woohoo I got babies



## cleobhp (Feb 2, 2011)

I came home from work tonight and went and done my checks on my reptiles and when I checked the land mullet I saw she needed cleaning out so I grabbed what I needed and picked up her hide and to my suprise, the little ones scattered everywhere, I was absolutely over the moon she had 6 bubs. Here is 1 pic I managed to get. Will post more later on.


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice mate,

If your interested in selling or swapping me for a 4 foot pair of nice black and gold jungles send me a pm


----------



## bluetongue (Feb 2, 2011)

that's sooo awesome! congratulations got to be rapped with that outcome


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah I am, first reptiles I have bred. Just waiting on the bluey to drop now. I won't be selling this lot but if they breed next year will prob sell them.


----------



## hornet (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats mate, you must be stoked


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, when I found them I think the neighbourhood thought I won the lotto or something. Lol


----------



## James..94 (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 2, 2011)

Woohoo looking great sounds like your a very happy chappy


----------



## najanaja (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats...

i love land mullets... let me know if you off load any of them?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Feb 3, 2011)

i must have some C:


----------



## snakeman478 (Feb 3, 2011)

congrats leeann. i know how excited you are. i wish the first reptiles i ever bred were landmullets. cant wait to see them in the flesh. now you can put mama back in the pit with daddy so they both stop sulking. LOL


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok I have been swamped with pms asking if I am selling them, the answer is no as I want to build up my stock. So if they breed next year and you can wait that long, I will sell them.


----------



## hornet (Feb 3, 2011)

How many adults do you have? Be keen to see some enclosure pics, they are a beaut species


----------



## Smithers (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy days,..well done


----------



## danieloflat (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations, Awesome species!


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 3, 2011)

hornet said:


> How many adults do you have? Be keen to see some enclosure pics, they are a beaut species


 
I have 1 pair of adults, this is their enclosure


----------



## danieloflat (Feb 3, 2011)

wow NICE enclosure how much do these guys set you back?


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 3, 2011)

A fair bit, not the most I have spent on a reptile but a lot, money well spent though not because they are breeding but because of how beautiful they are. It's an awesome sight seeing them basking in the sun with all the other lizzies in a group.


----------



## hornet (Feb 3, 2011)

Not sure if its still the going rate but last time i looked into it they were between $200-$300 for young ones. Nice enclosure you got there


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 3, 2011)

I have seen young ones for up to $500 that was 2 year ago though


----------



## danieloflat (Feb 4, 2011)

why so expensive?


----------



## python_dan89 (Feb 4, 2011)

awesome news congrats


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 5, 2011)

danieloflat said:


> why so expensive?


 
I don't know why they are expensive except they are not the sort of animals you see a lot of and we were looking for 3 years to find some, we were just lucky these 2 came up when they did.


----------



## damian83 (Feb 5, 2011)

najanaja said:


> congrats...
> 
> i love land mullets... let me know if you off load any of them?


 
i think that they will be popular mick u me and ben want em lol


----------



## itbites (Feb 5, 2011)

Love land mullets! One of my fav skinks  Congrats on the bubs!


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 6, 2011)

Took mum out yesterday and put her back in the pit and not long after dad came out who we havent seen since we took mum inside. Gave the bubs their first feed and they got stuck into it checked their bowl this morning all gone, so they are eating well.


----------

